
Show HN: I made a 5 hour neural networks class with no prerequisites - sakunthala
https://neuralnetsforhackers.teachable.com/p/neural-networks-for-hackers/
======
coleslaw87
Seems really interesting! Any preview lectures possible?

~~~
notheguyouthink
Agreed, interesting, but I definitely want to see some previews to get a feel
for how I'll experience the course.

------
rismay
Good luck! This seems awesome.

